# Recent Progressive Rock Talent I am enjoying



## Alrojoca

Well with the lovely help of my wife

I was introduced to some few new groups that I am enjoying and will continue to enjoy. Some have some kind of metallic parts on them, and I don't mind that since I like many of the Dream Theater tracks. 

Haken (remind me of Yes and Gentle Giant)
Porcupine Tree
Steven Wilson
Headspace 
Transatlantic (vocals similar to some from Alan Parsons)
Liquid Tension Exp with J. Petrucci


HEADSPACE - DADDY ****ING LOVES YOU - LIVE @ DAS RIND, RÜSSELSHEIM 2012-09-09 - YouTube

This track from LTE reminds me of Al Di Meola's chasing the Devil in a Spanish Hwy
Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain Live In L.A. 2008 - YouTube


Any other similar styles I should check, that is not too much torture of the same thing and has some hi's low's and good dynamics?


----------



## robtr8

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damnation_(album)


----------



## ISTundra

I'm a big prog fan, some artists that get heavy rotation in my playlists are (besides the ones you mentioned):

Riverside - check out Shrine of New Generation Slaves album, it's ****ing great
Volto - Tool drummer Danny Carey's band, all instrumental but it rocks
The Aristocrats - Instrumental, more prog fusion than rock
Fates Warning - been around forever, but new album "Darkness In A Different Light" is awesome
Blackfield - Steven Wilson side project, more experimental/not as heavy as Porcupine Tree, but pretty good


----------



## Freedom First

Just adding to the list:

Storm Corrosion (Mikael Åkerfeldt of Opeth and Steven Wilson of PT)
Guilt Machine (Arjen Anthony Lucassen of Star One, Ayreon and Ambeon)
Gazpacho (the Norwegian band, not the soup!  )

And if you like Riverside, then you've got to check out Lunatic Soul (Mariusz Duda's solo side project).

Having nearly 1.5TB of music (about half loss-less, and half lossy) on hand, there's many I'm forgetting, right at the moment.  But, those are a few that really stand out, IMHO.


----------



## steveholt

some great posts in this thread, much appreciated


----------



## Alrojoca

Thanks for the extra groups mentioned, and I am glad if someone enjoys the ones mentioned here. Keep them coming


----------



## nanohead

I also have a MASSIVE Prog & ProgMetal library (total is 51,000 songs or so total)

Haken - The Mountain is amazing, and yep, I'm a Gentle Giant fan (saw them live, yep, I'm old)
Frost - Milliontown
Kaipa - Vitjar (Incredible recording, I use it for SQ tuning)
Jolly - Audio Guide to Happiness 1&2 (they just toured with Riverside!!!)
Eden's Curse - Symphony of Sin, Prog Metal, almost Journey like but more compositional

I have so much dang music, I can't even remember half of it at this point. I buy so much on Amazon, they send me free stuff now


----------



## Freedom First

nanohead said:


> I also have a MASSIVE Prog & ProgMetal library (total is 51,000 songs or so total)
> 
> Haken - The Mountain is amazing, and yep, I'm a Gentle Giant fan (saw them live, yep, I'm old)
> Frost - Milliontown
> Kaipa - Vitjar (Incredible recording, I use it for SQ tuning)
> Jolly - Audio Guide to Happiness 1&2 (they just toured with Riverside!!!)
> Eden's Curse - Symphony of Sin, Prog Metal, almost Journey like but more compositional
> 
> I have so much dang music, I can't even remember half of it at this point. I buy so much on Amazon, they send me free stuff now


See, I forgot about Haken. I have Aquarius and Visions, but not The Mountain.

Also, give Leprous a listen (particularly Bilateral).

Checking the others out, now!


----------



## nanohead

Freedom First said:


> See, I forgot about Haken. I have Aquarius and Visions, but not The Mountain.
> 
> Also, give Leprous a listen (particularly Bilateral).
> 
> Checking the others out, now!


I love Bilateral!

I have Coal from last year, didn't grab me the way Bilateral did


----------



## Freedom First

Isn't that a great CD? 

Another must mention: Indukti (S.U.S.A.R. - Forgot about this one, earlier. Another of Mariusz Duda's side projects.)

Some really great Prog/Neo Prog coming out of eastern and northern Europe!


----------



## nanohead

I think the main reason I spend like a drunken sailor on car audio, is to listen to this type of music. Its so complex, nuanced, and usually well produced, that there's so much to hear.

Kaipa Vitjar I can listen to over and over and over and hear new things each time. The guitar player also plays in Scar Symmetry, which is a swedish death metal act that I love due to their virtuoso musicianship (sometimes ruined by the screamo, but usually not)

Riverside also does that to me, although last years Shrine to a new Generation of Slaves didn't grab me like all their other stuff. Anno Domini High Definition is one of my top 10 of all time in this genre... its bursting with ideas and melody.

Check out Jolly, young guys from NYC, really amazing writers and performers. Very prodigious performers. Gives me hope for the next generation of progressive thinkers and players


----------



## Alrojoca

nanohead said:


> I think the main reason I spend like a drunken sailor on car audio, is to listen to this type of music. Its so complex, nuanced, and usually well produced, that there's so much to hear.
> 
> Kaipa Vitjar I can listen to over and over and over and hear new things each time. The guitar player also plays in Scar Symmetry, which is a swedish death metal act that I love due to their virtuoso musicianship (sometimes ruined by the screamo, but usually not)
> 
> Riverside also does that to me, although last years Shrine to a new Generation of Slaves didn't grab me like all their other stuff. Anno Domini High Definition is one of my top 10 of all time in this genre... its bursting with ideas and melody.
> 
> Check out Jolly, young guys from NYC, really amazing writers and performers. Very prodigious performers. Gives me hope for the next generation of progressive thinkers and players



Isn't than great? I listen to some of those groups I mentioned and unlike some other Music that I like and takes me time to like it more with repeated listening, I find it very entertaining, perhaps it is just the fact that I am watching a video on you tube of a live performance, it is just amazing, I would not say complex because they always have harmony and combine different sounds and music within the same track, complex to write and come up with it Yes, instrumentation and vocals have harmony, it changes rather than repeating the same thing over and over and sometimes there is a lot going on on one song some up to 30 min long 

If you like complex music that every time you listen to it you hear and find new things, you should try Pat Metheny group (The Way UP and Imaginary Day) it is not Rock it is more like Jazz Rock fusion more instrumental, Fusion is something I enjoy a lot, sometimes I think progressive is fusion, I am old too and I listen to progressive rock pre 80's and early 80's and the progression to me also has fusion on many of them. Some of the latest, it is not 


I was listening to Transatlantic, I do not remember the track that caught my attention but everybody sang even M Pornoy, very entertaining,

I am checking out some of the other ones mentioned here, good stuff, I was listening to that Kaipa yesterday and Spocks Beard another member of the Transatlantic doing his own thing.


----------



## nanohead

Mmmm, fusion. Yep, the old moniker from years past. Grew up on Return to Forever, Gong, Jon Luc Ponty, Brand X, etc. Love that type of music too. Harder to find people playing it these days, but I do listen to Cynic, Gordian Knot, and bands like that. Love Pat Metheny too. Fewer people practicing the semi jazz/rock guitar art form these days.

Loved the older Spocks, the newer stuff is good but not as engaging to me at least. The Ryo Akumoto solo album from a couple years ago is really really good. Some awesome synth rock, but then some amazing jazzy pieces too.

Fun to find people who like this stuff. I'm obsessed with this music, buy a ton of it, metal too. Can't get enough !!


----------



## Alrojoca

nanohead said:


> Mmmm, fusion. Yep, the old moniker from years past. Grew up on Return to Forever, Gong, Jon Luc Ponty, Brand X, etc. Love that type of music too. Harder to find people playing it these days, but I do listen to Cynic, Gordian Knot, and bands like that. Love Pat Metheny too. Fewer people practicing the semi jazz/rock guitar art form these days.
> 
> Loved the older Spocks, the newer stuff is good but not as engaging to me at least. The Ryo Akumoto solo album from a couple years ago is really really good. Some awesome synth rock, but then some amazing jazzy pieces too.
> 
> Fun to find people who like this stuff. I'm obsessed with this music, buy a ton of it, metal too. Can't get enough !!


 
Yes I also enjoyed Jean Luc ponty and Re to Forever, Al Di Meola great guitar player the one teaches the already great guitar players and many have learned from. By the way Paco De Lucia passed away just recently RIP.

I also like some Smooth Jazz with a touch of fusion, One composer that I consider very talented for what he wrote in the 80's up to mid 90's is Chieli Minucci also what he wrote those years with special EFX, very dreamy beautiful short instrumental pieces. It is funny how many of the Jazz artists are the ones that create and write the music for many pop artists, also themes for soap operas and Morning network shows. 

Another one you may also have that is recent and you may like if you don't have it is Stanley Clarke, Stanley Clarke Band Cd and the Toys of men. A little funk smooth fusion from what Chris Botti he wrote in the early 90's I like to hear sometimes too.

I still need to distiguish Fusion and progression to me they are very similar or one has part of the other. I am no music expert and my CD collection is a fraction of yours I am sure, I can only speak for the way I feel and understand the music.

Times have changed the latest progressive music seems to have a first time click with me, and also it is not depressing like many of the old 70's progressive music, and also too more listening to understand it and enjoy it more.
I also think that touch of metal and more dynamics is what makes it easier to enjoy. 

I have some that I do not listen too. I am not too much in to the Classic Quartet Jazz type, or or the type that has no harmony or melody like the Bitches Brew from Miles Davis but I like many of his other albums.

What triggered or what was your first group or CD that opened the door to this kind of music?, I remember my first 2 were Chic Corea My spanish heart and Genesis Seconds out with Phil Collins ( I still enjoy it ). I like the progressive stuff from Genesis.


----------



## robtr8

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_(band)

Never got into King Crimson.


----------



## Alrojoca

robtr8 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_(band)
> 
> Never got into King Crimson.


Me neither, maybe too depressing for my taste. Many love them just like many love Pink Floyd, also a bit depressing, although I do enjoy many of their albums, the Wall and others. There is a track I really like from them, from the Animals album, it is Dogs, also a few others. 


I enjoy Yes too, their seventies music, always welcomed. I even liked some of the albums Rick Wakeman wrote. Journey to the center of the Earth is of them.

I even used to listen to some Jethro Tull.

I need to catch up with some of the newer bands.


----------



## robtr8

Roxy Music? Avalon is a pretty decent album although Flesh + Blood is my favorite.


----------



## Alrojoca

Adding Circus Maximus to the list.


----------



## nanohead

Alrojoca said:


> Adding Circus Maximus to the list.


OMG I LOVE Circus Maximus. Seen them twice at 2 different Progpower festivals in Atlanta!!! I also was at a Progpower when Michael Ericson sang for Kamelot right after Roy Kahn had his meltdown (what a voice)

They are just totally unique and their sound is HUGE. True Virtuoso musicianship

Every time I travel to scandinavia for business, I always check to see if they or Pagans Mind are playing. Haven't gotten lucky yet, but we can always try!!!!

OH, and by the way, I've been listening to Aristocrats (freakin amazing), but even more crazy technical guitar melodic (I don't even know what genre) is Animals as Leaders. A drummer and 2 virtuoso 8 string guitar players..... Insane. Far more complex than the 1980s Kittyhawk (a bunch of Chapman stick/touch guitar players), and really really compelling


----------



## Alrojoca

I may add also the Flower Kings, just heard part of one track the other day, just using the thread to keep track of new names.


----------



## Alrojoca

Unitopia, added to the list, Great P Rock/Jazz with a combo of everything parts of Jazz fusion and other cool music. Music Sounds a the old Genesis in some parts, Peter Gabriel's voice, Transatlantic vocal pauses, and Alux Nahual instrumentation in some partsof music, maybe a bit similar to Seal's voice also in some parts. Definitely mostly influenced by the old Genesis.


----------



## ou812

Alrojoca said:


> Unitopia, added to the list, Great P Rock/Jazz with a combo of everything parts of Jazz fusion and other cool music. Music Sounds a the old Genesis in some parts, Peter Gabriel's voice, Transatlantic vocal pauses, and Alux Nahual instrumentation in some partsof music, maybe a bit similar to Seal's voice also in some parts. Definitely mostly influenced by the old Genesis.


This I really like. I can definitely hear a genesis influence.


----------



## ou812

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TihLSEZkK04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpcaV4pkrgY

I see they cover genesis and marillion.


----------



## Alrojoca

ou812 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TihLSEZkK04
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpcaV4pkrgY
> 
> I see they cover genesis and marillion.


Thanks for those links, very well done, I was listening to the Garden Cd, and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Jepalan

Check out Syd Arthur
Syd Arthur


----------



## Alrojoca

Adding Frost* I was listening to the Milliontown CD


It has similarities to Haken, DT, Flower Kings on some parts and even Genesis due to the excessive use of Keyboards on some parts of some tracks.


----------



## nanohead

Yes, they are simply amazing. I follow them, and have all their recordings.

Here's some other stuff I'm listening to (some of it is more prog metal)

Astra (Italy, not San Diego): Broken Balance
Appearance of Nothing: A New Beginning (Swiss)
Cosmograf: Capacitor (totally awesome)
Vanden Plas: Chronicles of the Immortals (I just love these guys and buy everything they record)
Vanishing Point: Distant is the Sun (australia I believe)
Teramaze: Esoteric Symbolism (also australia I think)
Dream the Electric Sleep: Heretics (Kentucky)
IQ: Road of Bones (WOW! what a great album)
Septicflesh: Titan Symphony (I have no idea what this band is, but this is a great album)
Scar Symmetry: The Singularity (Prog Metal with some harsh vocals, but INCREDIBLE music)


----------



## Alrojoca

That list will keep me busy for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## fcarpio

ISTundra said:


> I'm a big prog fan, some artists that get heavy rotation in my playlists are (besides the ones you mentioned):
> 
> Riverside - check out Shrine of New Generation Slaves album, it's ****ing great
> Volto - Tool drummer Danny Carey's band, all instrumental but it rocks
> The Aristocrats - Instrumental, more prog fusion than rock
> Fates Warning - been around forever, but new album "Darkness In A Different Light" is awesome
> Blackfield - Steven Wilson side project, more experimental/not as heavy as Porcupine Tree, but pretty good


Alrojoca, I highly recommend Riverside as well. If you like that you may like this too:











And lets not forget one of the bands that got it all started:


----------



## fcarpio

Alrojoca said:


> Adding Frost* I was listening to the Milliontown CD
> 
> 
> It has similarities to Haken, DT, Flower Kings on some parts and even Genesis due to the excessive use of Keyboards on some parts of some tracks.


If you like Genesis you may like this:


----------



## fcarpio

This one probably has the best technical guitar solo I have ever heard, just wait for it...






And it is one guy, his guitar and his computer. That's it!


----------



## nanohead

Oh yeah, forgot about these couple as well

Pomegranate Tiger (canada): Prog fusion instrumental. Simply put, my head exploded. Extraordinary talent and range, plus, they play tons of different instruments.

Van Canto (germany I think): Get ready for this, but these guys are Accapella "metal", they do EVERY instrument vocally, except drums I believe. They do covers and originals, and its really neat sounding

Threshold (UK, part of the IQ,Frost,Jadis mafia): new album just out called For the Journey. I love this band, and saw them at Progpower a few years ago

Delain: (Netherlands) The Human Contradiction - More prog metal, with an absolutely world class female vocalist who is in the top 5 in women metal singers right now. I saw them with my 16 year old in september, and they are simply phenomenal.

Animals as Leaders: everything they've ever done! Instrumental prog metal, highly technical, 2 guys on 8 string guitars and a drummer. Like nothing you've heard before

Frequency Drift (Germany i believe): Over is their new album, and its super melodic prog. Really beautiful music

Sound of Contact: Dimensionaut.. has Phil Collins son in it and he's actually pretty awesome as is the rest of the band. Great album

I've got a zillion... its a bad addiction


----------



## fcarpio

nanohead said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about these couple as well
> 
> Pomegranate Tiger (canada): Prog fusion instrumental. Simply put, my head exploded. Extraordinary talent and range, plus, they play tons of different instruments.
> 
> Van Canto (germany I think): Get ready for this, but these guys are Accapella "metal", they do EVERY instrument vocally, except drums I believe. They do covers and originals, and its really neat sounding
> 
> Threshold (UK, part of the IQ,Frost,Jadis mafia): new album just out called For the Journey. I love this band, and saw them at Progpower a few years ago
> 
> Delain: (Netherlands) The Human Contradiction - More prog metal, with an absolutely world class female vocalist who is in the top 5 in women metal singers right now. I saw them with my 16 year old in september, and they are simply phenomenal.
> 
> Animals as Leaders: everything they've ever done! Instrumental prog metal, highly technical, 2 guys on 8 string guitars and a drummer. Like nothing you've heard before
> 
> Frequency Drift (Germany i believe): Over is their new album, and its super melodic prog. Really beautiful music
> 
> Sound of Contact: Dimensionaut.. has Phil Collins son in it and he's actually pretty awesome as is the rest of the band. Great album
> 
> I've got a zillion... its a bad addiction


Animals as Leaders (USA) is very good. Exivious (Holland) is also along those lines and I am pretty sure you will enjoy them. Gordian Knot is Sean Malone's (Jazz guitarrist) band which is also very good. If you are into prog jazz you may as well checkout Sean Malone while you are at it.


----------



## nanohead

Just bought Exivious from Amazon! Great to get some new stuff!!! thanks.

Love Gordian knot. Have all their stuff, as well as Cynic (which also has Sean Reinert). 

Sean Malone is really amazing, but then again, anyone who can play the Chapman Stick is amazing to me!


----------



## fcarpio

nanohead said:


> Just bought Exivious from Amazon! Great to get some new stuff!!! thanks.
> 
> Love Gordian knot. Have all their stuff, as well as Cynic (which also has Sean Reinert).
> 
> Sean Malone is really amazing, but then again, anyone who can play the Chapman Stick is amazing to me!


Glad you liked them. What did you think about that Gru song I posted above? That guy is an animal on the guitar.


----------



## nanohead

OK all,

Just completed another OCD music buying binge. Here's some more (and no, you can't see my Amazon music bill...!)

Destiny Potato - LUN Serbia (freakin awesome, this one I bought from them on bandcamp in FLAC it so good)
Skyharbor - Guiding Lights India
Kaipa - Sattyg Sweden (not as awesome as Vittjar, but still formidable)
Monuments - The Amanuensis 
Season of Ghosts - Human Paradox (former vocalist of Blood Stain Child)
Septicflesh - Titan Symphony
Seven Impale - City of the Sun
Stream of Passion - A war of our own (from all over the world, this album is their masterpiece so far)


----------



## fcarpio

Alrojoca said:


> *Well with the help of my lovely wife*
> 
> I was introduced to some few new groups that I am enjoying and will continue to enjoy. Some have some kind of metallic parts on them, and I don't mind that since I like many of the Dream Theater tracks.
> 
> Haken (remind me of Yes and Gentle Giant)
> Porcupine Tree
> Steven Wilson
> Headspace
> Transatlantic (vocals similar to some from Alan Parsons)
> Liquid Tension Exp with J. Petrucci
> 
> 
> HEADSPACE - DADDY ****ING LOVES YOU - LIVE @ DAS RIND, RÜSSELSHEIM 2012-09-09 - YouTube
> 
> This track from LTE reminds me of Al Di Meola's chasing the Devil in a Spanish Hwy
> Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain Live In L.A. 2008 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Any other similar styles I should check, that is not too much torture of the same thing and has some hi's low's and good dynamics?


Fixed!


----------



## Alrojoca

Thanks for the updates! And extra names. I still have to catch up with some of the ones posted here.

Some are a bit dark to my taste, I do not know if Tool falls in the progressive rock type or not, to me it is more like pop/metal, a few groups on some of the links posted sounded like them, very talented and popular, for whatever reason It does not strike me like it does to others. One thing I know I enjoy their mid bass and the drums a lot, the music does not bother me, I am not crazy about it either. 

I have enjoyed many others, almost any group Steve Pornoy plays for, same for Neil Morris his brother, and the singer for the Flower Kings.

The Flower Kings, I can pick any of their 18 cd's and their consistency their music is very enjoyable at any point. Their voices are also enjoyable. 

It is not over, I had to double check a few others that may be included in the large list of names already supplied here.


----------



## Alrojoca

Still slow going through some names

I definitely like IQ Frequency very similar to the old Genesis thanks for that


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Al, not sure if you ever checked out Coheed and Cambria or not but another band that was amazing live was Thank You Scientist. Very eclectic in their instruments but absolutely solid performers.
Here they are:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_GQp2R2Hf8

Sorry but I don't know how to embed the video here. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## fcarpio

How could I forget Scale The Summit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Qc4y-0Tu4


----------



## Alrojoca

Yes, good talent thanks, slow but trying to listen to as much as I can

This is one short, pretty good one from IQ 



http://youtu.be/CbgwcLxSubg


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Have you listened to any Periphery yet Al?


----------



## jpswanberg

Aphrodite's Child "666" on SACD from Japan is on my Oppo as I write this. Better fidelity than the cd and the album. I can't recommend this higher. JPS


----------



## Alrojoca

Yes! I am trying, I know sometimes some groups will be way more famous or sell more records if they had a different singer or use a different voice, sometimes the voice is a simple deal breaker for me. And sometimes that type of music would not be what it is if they did not use that singer. It is a hard call. Sometimes is is just the style and both go together. 

If Gentle Giant would have had different voice, I am sure they would have sold more records. It was hard for me to get used to Dream Theater's voice for some songs, not all.


----------



## Alrojoca

New CD from Steven Wilson, very good CD


2 songs from it here 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaWPDIDA-cs


----------



## Alrojoca

Airbag, All rights removed, sounds just like... You will know after the first 2-3 mins

http://youtu.be/anmEDr75GTk





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ryanougrad

Between the Buried and Me. Particularly their later stuff. There latest album was compared to Yes in some reviews.


----------



## muzikmanwi

I loved the group "Yes"


----------



## ssclassa60

White Denim

Super talented band from Austin. They touch all genre's but here is some progressive. Mad chops

http://youtu.be/JKMIDHUwHmM


----------



## Alrojoca

muzikmanwi said:


> I loved the group "Yes"


If you like yes there is a very good chance, it won't take long to enjoy 
Haken, both visions and th mountain

Also the Flower Kings is so smooth mostly based on the style from pre 80's and consistent I can listen to it for hours without getting tired, fatigued or wanting to get a break from them.





ssclassa60 said:


> White Denim
> 
> Super talented band from Austin. They touch all genre's but here is some progressive. Mad chops
> 
> http://youtu.be/JKMIDHUwHmM


Not bad thanks, I will need to check out more of them.


Lately I'm listening to these, I find a lot or similarities on many parts to the older Dream Theater like their dramatic turn of events cd 


Magic Pie


----------



## Alrojoca

Another one I'm enjoying 
They sound a lot like Haken to me.




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VoMXIsCkdmc


----------



## solacedagony

Just to add some more cool prog. Huge fan myself... Transatlantic - The Whirlwind, Between the Buried and Me - Coma Ecliptic, Yes - Fragile, wonderful albums already mentioned.

Plini - Handmade Cities
David Maxim Micic - Eco, Bilo 3.0
Jakub Zytecki - Wishful Lotus Proof
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element
Devin Townsend - Synchestra, Deconstruction, Ki
Cloudkicker - Subsume, Let Yourself Be Huge


----------



## MikeS

Sean Ashe - Flux


----------



## Alrojoca

Thanks for adding more groups to the list.

Adding prog metal ones.
Thank you scientist 
Earthside 

Going back a bit to recent material with older style
Some Yes fans may enjoy
Jon Anderson (yes vocalist) and Roine Stolt ( from the Flower Kings) have a new album
Called "invention of knowledge" inspiring vocals, unique relaxed voice and instrumentation


----------

